# Powdered Skim Milk



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Need supplier in Albufeira for bags not exceeding 25 kg

preferbly smaller 2.5 kg bags

Bill Henderson


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You`ll be lucky. the only ones I have found are 1kg bags in the supermarket


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

'Leite em po' is a common enough product, the larger bags go to bigger bakeries and to bakery wholesalers and you could locate one by speaking to the manufacturers - one of the main ones being ...

Leite em pó de Vaca SMP | Tecnilac

Call them and ask who they supply to nearest to you

Recheio may also have it or know where to get it - they have an Albufeira outlet

Recheio online: Lojas

In an earlier life I got through a lot of bags of this for film and TV effects explosions - it's excellent stuff  Hopefully your needs are more dietary ! 

Makro also may be worth a call


----------

